# Dream World Eeveelutions for playing Breakout clone



## Zhorken

There's a Flash Breakout clone on pokemon.com that involves breaking coloured blocks corresponding to each Eevee evolution!  The coloured blocks sometimes drop round token thingies; if you beat all four levels, you get the chance to "befriend" the Eeveelution whose tokens you collected the most of, and then it'll appear in your account when the Dream World launches.  You can replay as many times as you want to get the Pokémon of your choice, but once you confirm your choice, it sticks, and you only get one.

Also, it's deceptively hard!  It took me like an hour to get an Espeon, and I'm pretty good at Breakout.  Other #tcoders seemed to be having more trouble.


----------



## Not Meowth

Breakout is the most frustrating game in the entire world
D:


----------



## H-land

Zoroark said:


> Breakout is the most frustrating game in the entire world
> D:


Breakout with a mouse does bite,
But what you're saying's not quite right.
I wouldn't expect _Super Meat Boy_
To be seen as some flash game toy
And still, Atari was kinder at least
Than some of Ninty's early beasts.

Never the less, I must agree:
This version of _Breakout_ was hard for me.

(But at least it isn't Missile Command.)


----------



## Not Meowth

Okay then, Breakout is unnecessarily frustrating in this iteration :p Seriously at least a dozen times the ball landed on the side of the bat and it _bounced downwards_. This is just an incredibly cruel thing to make it possible to happen when I'm one block away from beating the last level.

Anyway, I just completed the wretched thing and managed to end up with Espeon. \o/


----------



## Equinoxe

Whoa man that sure was _painful_. I'm not too bad with breakout-style games (I used to love playing DX-ball) but this was something different; it was hard even with a tablet :I


Zoroark said:


> Seriously at least a dozen times the ball landed on the side of the bat and it _bounced downwards_.


THIS. VERY MUCH THIS.
It should bounce to the SIDE gaaargh

Trying to evade the wrong-coloured orbs and accidentally evading the ball at the same time, anyone?
raurhg _finally_ got my Magic Bounce Espeon


----------



## Sypl

I got the rock type Eeveelution.

EDIT: I really got Glaceon


----------



## nothing to see here

The game itself isn't hard at all... I'm not sure what everyone else is talking about there. I only actually lost once, which was on my first try, and I'm usually terrible at anything mouse-controlled.

Of course, I had no idea that which Eevee evolution you get at the end was related to the little orbs (I figured they were just random pointless "get 500 points" bonus items) until I actually beat it the first time, and even in my second full playthrough I didn't really try for any specific Eevee evolution.  I guess it'd probably be harder if you're distracted by trying to only get certain kinds of orbs.

Anyway, I got a Jolteon both times I played through, so after the second time I figured I'd just go with that.  No idea what new ability the Jolteon from this thing gets, since I avoided Black/White spoilers for months before the games actually came out... so I guess I'll find out when I actually get it. XD


----------



## Green

Did Japanese players have to do this or were they lucky enough to get them?


----------



## Superbird

It wasn't _that_ bad—better than most Breakout-esque games I've played.

Got myself a Jolteon!


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

I hate breakout. I can never do it.

This was no exception.


----------



## Alxprit

Raptorsaurus said:


> Did Japanese players have to do this or were they lucky enough to get them?


No, instead they played one of the games featured in the Dream World.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Equinoxe said:


> Whoa man that sure was _painful_. I'm not too bad with breakout-style games (I used to love playing DX-ball) but this was something different; it was hard even with a tablet :I
> 
> Trying to evade the wrong-coloured orbs and accidentally evading the ball at the same time, anyone?


Same, really. I played with my tablet, and although my playing improved significantly, it was still challenging. And I also did the thing with the wrong-coloured orbs too. Many times. Frustration, bounds!

Finally managed to win after much frustration. I got me a Guts Flareon, whoo~


----------



## ....

It took me ~3 tries to beat the game. :v

But I did get a Magic Bounce Espeon when I won!


----------



## I liek Squirtles

How many levels are there?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Four levels.

Got an espeon last night. Then had to get it again because apparently it didn't save it (or my perfectly good high score >|).


----------



## ....

Four.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

I can't find any magic orbs that give Glaceon Points... :/


----------



## ....

They're in level 4, I think. :/


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Leafeon and glaceon don't appear until the last level. Vaporeon/jolteon/flareon only on levels 1 and 2, +espeon and umbreon on level 3, +leafeon and glaceon on level four.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

That's... really stupid actually, but thanks.


----------



## BlackTitress

Got a glaceon after what seemed like HOURS.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Finally got a magic bounce espeon after what was actually hours. ugh.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

I disapprove of this game but I'm obsessed with trying to get a Vaporeon so I can't stop playing. @_@


----------



## Spoon

Haha, I'm so bad at this game; after about a half an hour of playing, I still haven't gotten past level two.


----------



## Mendatt

Kratos Aurion said:


> Leafeon and glaceon don't appear until the last level. Vaporeon/jolteon/flareon only on levels 1 and 2, +espeon and umbreon on level 3, +leafeon and glaceon on level four.


A: I officially hate breakout now.
B: Incorrect. That would be nice, but vaporeon and jolteon and flareon are on all of the levels.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

The pluses indicate and. As in Vaporeon, Jolteon and Flareon on levels one and two, plus Espeon and Umbreon for level three, plus Leafeon and Glaceon on level four.


----------



## Adriane

Mendatt said:


> B: Incorrect. That would be nice, but vaporeon and jolteon and flareon are on all of the levels.


That's... what they said.


----------



## Mendatt

Sorry about that. I probably need to get more sleep, or something.
I blame the English language and it's accent on accents. Anyways... Is anyone else having any luck on this?


----------



## Elliekat

I'm going for an Espeon; I need a Psychic type for my team (sorry, Gothitelle, you aren't cutting it).


----------



## War & Thunder

I got Espeon , Leafeon, and Vaporeon on 3 different accounts. They are the only useful ones to me so I didn't bother for all 7.


----------



## Elliekat

Yay, I just got Espeon! I really hope it's female to go with my all-girl team :\


----------



## surskitty

Elliekat said:


> Yay, I just got Espeon! I really hope it's female to go with my all-girl team :\


Highly unlikely the gender's not set as male.


----------



## Elliekat

Tailsy said:


> Highly unlikely the gender's not set as male.


True. It would be nice to get a girl though! Of course, now I need to think of a nonfeminine nickname for it.


----------



## mewtini

RespectTheBlade said:


> Finally got a magic bounce espeon after what was actually hours. ugh.


I want an Espeon, and have been going for like three and a half hours @_@

I was good at Breakout, but now I hate it :c

SO HARD

EDIT: after many more hours, I DID IT!

[cue Dora the Explorer's "We did it, yeah! We did! We did it!"]


----------



## Mewtwo

I WANTED ESPEON
but i never got it
i settled for a flareon.


----------



## Mendatt

I got espeon. Woah. Lol. It was a bit late, but it still works. Yay.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Took me a long time to win this thing...

Even longer to get Espeon. But I made it at least.

...I've never really liked Breakout, and this version was really annoying. ._.


----------



## Mendatt

Yup. I hope it's female. I need a baton pass stored power magic bounce espeon to finish my team. (Need to replace the volcarona.)


----------



## Adriane

Mendatt said:


> Yup. I hope it's female. I need a baton pass stored power magic bounce espeon to finish my team. (Need to replace the volcarona.)


 Unless they changed it from the Japanese event, they'll all be male.


----------



## spaekle

Just game over'd on the last level with one brick left.

I am literally shaking with rage right now.

Edit: I got my magic bounce Espeon yesterday :>


----------



## Zhorken

According to an announcement on the Global Link, we'll finally be able to actually _get_ our dreamvees on the 19th.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

um... this is weird.
I went to the promotion page and only got "you need to be qualified. Please check the Pokémon Trainer Club."
Well, I AM qualified, dammit. And I have the wasted hours on that Breakout thing to prove for it.


----------



## mewtini

Yeah, I'm having the same issue as WUE above me.


----------



## spaekle

I just got my Espeon :v 

Bold nature... ehhh I'll make it work. Not horrible at any rate.


----------



## Zhorken

I befriended my Espeon!  Though I'd run out of Dream World time by then, so I don't actually have it yet.  Vixie says DW Pokémon aren't determined aside from the gender until you encounter them, so I'll probably reset for nature until I get something nice.


----------



## spaekle

Zhorken said:


> Vixie says DW Pokémon aren't determined aside from the gender until you encounter them, so I'll probably reset for nature until I get something nice.


Well damn. Wish I had known this sooner. D:


----------

